# I made my own bra! See *decent* pics!



## Nox (Oct 12, 2006)

I have been into making my own bras for a short while now. I think I am getting to the point where they are becoming quite good. I like having this ability because I am small-chested (34A) and I can tailor things to my own body. And like the bikini I showed you guys previously, I like a good challenge.

I haven't seen any manufacturers come out with an unpadded, fully-lined, demi cup, that had a front snap closure to provide lift, _AND_ was an A-cup. So I set out to see if I could do it.

Okay, here are the specs:


34 A (This is _my_ kind of 34 A, not the commercial-type) 
fully lined and unpadded (rare in A-cup bras) 
front and center snap closure 
covered and anchored underwire (no wire migration in the laundry, LOL) 
Demi-cup 
Outter material made of stretch satin 
Cup lining made with 100% cotton 
Adjustable bra straps
Tell me what you think. I always like to get constructive feedback so I can improve my handywork.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow, you are quite talented! Looks like the ones you would buy at a store!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 12, 2006)

wow it came out good. very nice and pretty.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 12, 2006)

it looks amazing. Do you make outfits or just undies and swimmies?


----------



## Nox (Oct 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it looks amazing. Do you make outfits or just undies and swimmies? I guess my *specialty* is actual clothing. But undergaments and swimwear don't require as much time (per se) as full clothing, and I enjoy the challenge of making garments in unusual styles.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 12, 2006)

How creative! I would never have the skill or patience to make my own bras! lol...I am very impressed!


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 12, 2006)

You are super talented. I wish I could do stuff like that


----------



## Becka (Oct 12, 2006)

OMG that is impressive !!!


----------



## han (Oct 12, 2006)

those are cute you should make some outfits and take them to strip clubs or give them a card with your number when i use to dance this lady would come in with the cutetist outfits and charg like $60-$70 dollars you are talented! and she made hers too i went to her house she had a room with seweing machine and fabric


----------



## Andi (Oct 12, 2006)

wow that bra looks awesome. I love the color and the front closure idea, IÂ´d like to have a bra that closes in the front!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 12, 2006)

cool nice work...wish I had talent and skill ...would like to make a corset that fit and shaped me right


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 12, 2006)

wow thats great


----------



## Clouded_Storm (Oct 12, 2006)

That's really cool that you can do that and since you are small chested, you can make anything and it will look good on you. That bra looks perfect.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thats cute.


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 12, 2006)

That looks really good, it looks like a pattern I have by Elan (B540). I like the Kwik Sew patterns for bras too! (Where did you get the lace BTW? I've been looking for the emroidered lace like that in pink forever!!!)


----------



## carmento (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice craftsmanship.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow! That came out wonderful! Great job!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 12, 2006)

That's really nice! It looks like you really did a really good job on the construction, and I love the color!

I'm a (commercial-type) 32C, and I can never find any bras that fit quite right. :/ If only I was as talented as you! lol. I'd make all my bras...


----------



## nikkysheels (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow thats really pretty. You have some talent there girl. How in the hell do you make a bra??? LOL its awesome.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2006)

You are very talented! It's beautiful! Great job!


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 12, 2006)

That's so awesome that you made that! Nice work!


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 13, 2006)

it looks vey nice you do really have a talent


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 13, 2006)

you have some talent! it looks great!


----------



## Nox (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I really appreciate it. Again, if anyone here is a skilled brassiere-maker, please feel free to offer me pointers and techniques!






Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif those are cute you should make some outfits and take them to strip clubs or give them a card with your number when i use to dance this lady would come in with the cutetist outfits and charg like $60-$70 dollars you are talented! and she made hers too i went to her house she had a room with seweing machine and fabric That is a fabulous idea! I actually own a custom wear business, and I have been toying with a few ideas regarding these types of projects. Your idea though is excellent. I will immediately get on that!

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That looks really good, it looks like a pattern I have by Elan (B540). I like the Kwik Sew patterns for bras too! (Where did you get the lace BTW? I've been looking for the emroidered lace like that in pink forever!!!) Guen, I have seen that pattern number too! It's so funny that we can memorize all these patterns by heart. Since I have stayed about the same size for many years, I know my size very well, and I make my own patterns for self-projects. I get all my bra materials (incl. the lace) from a wholesale online shop. I'll leave that web address on your profile messages.

Originally Posted by *nikkysheels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow thats really pretty. You have some talent there girl. How in the hell do you make a bra??? LOL its awesome. LOL! It's tricky to learn all the steps, but once you've got it, it becomes 'somewhat' simpler. You have to get the cups, shoulder straps, and back band, bra fastener, put them all together...and you have a bra!


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the replies everyone, I really appreciate it. Again, if anyone here is a skilled brassiere-maker, please feel free to offer me pointers and techniques!



You did a great job, as far as improving, I think the only thing you could do is sew them more often, practice makes perfect right! It looks like you did everything right and got a really good finished product!!!!!

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Guen, I have seen that pattern number too! It's so funny that we can memorize all these patterns by heart. Since I have stayed about the same size for many years, I know my size very well, and I make my own patterns for self-projects. I get all my bra materials (incl. the lace) from a wholesale online shop. I'll leave that web address on your profile messages. Oh, I don't have it memorized, I don't have that good of a memory lol, I had to go and look at the # in my cutting room! Thanks for the address too!!!


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 13, 2006)

You did a great job! Congratulations!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 13, 2006)

that looks so great! nice job!


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 13, 2006)

great work!!!


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, that's awesome!! You have talent!


----------



## Lindabear (Oct 13, 2006)

wow, thats so cool, good job!


----------



## togal (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow!!! That is really nice. You are super talented. I would love to see your other projects.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## lynnda (Oct 13, 2006)

That is great! You are really talented!


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 13, 2006)

wow great job!! thats so awesome


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 13, 2006)

good job!


----------



## LilDee (Oct 13, 2006)

omg that's beautiful!! i'm hoping to get the ability to make my own bras someday soon too...



cute design!!


----------



## pieced (Oct 13, 2006)

That is awesome, and you've got talent, I can't even alter the straps of my bra without a struggle...


----------



## xkatiex (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks pretty! your very talented



x


----------



## flychick767 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, it looks great on you.


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 21, 2006)

wow!!! good job!


----------



## sadhunni (Oct 21, 2006)

great job!


----------



## Leony (Oct 23, 2006)

Very nice! Well done!


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Oct 23, 2006)

beautiful!! Might I add that your skin is so purty!


----------



## blackmettalic (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow, great job! You are very talented.


----------



## sushi-gal (Oct 23, 2006)

OMG you are genius ! beautiful bra !!


----------



## naturallyadiva (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks really good. You have talent.


----------



## Annalee (Oct 23, 2006)

thats very pretty, if you can make your own bras, then you must be very crafty, thats just awesome to have that talent!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Oct 23, 2006)

You really are talented! The bra looks great!


----------



## neurotoxicity (Oct 23, 2006)

This is amazing! you rule, I bet you could market them and charge a fortune


----------



## prettypretty (Oct 31, 2006)

amazing..This is great work


----------



## Kimmers86 (Nov 6, 2006)

If I saw that in a store I'd buy it...very pretty!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 6, 2006)

I wish I was crafty enough to make my own bra. Then I would be able to make the perfect bra that every girl searches for.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 6, 2006)

Very nice! That would be awesome if I could make my own bra, I am a 36AA and there's only one underwire bra in the entire mall in that size! (For some reason, Playtex only makes their 36 "Nearly A" in soft-cup, not underwire. Grrr...)

However, I am curious how pictures of you in your bra are "decent"? I don't expect to see pictures of girls in their underwear anywhere outside the Sex forum...


----------



## d.ngu719 (Nov 16, 2006)

I want to try to make one myself =) you've got talent


----------



## Ann2325 (Nov 26, 2006)

i'm really impressed! you are sooo skillful and creative!


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 28, 2006)

woah thats talent.


----------



## Miss World (Jan 18, 2007)

You made those?! oh wow! they look so great, just as if you bought them from a store^_^ great job!


----------



## Aprill (Jan 18, 2007)

that looks good


----------



## sooner_chick (Jan 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have been into making my own bras for a short while now. I think I am getting to the point where they are becoming quite good. I like having this ability because I am small-chested (34A) and I can tailor things to my own body. And like the bikini I showed you guys previously, I like a good challenge. 
I haven't seen any manufacturers come out with an unpadded, fully-lined, demi cup, that had a front snap closure to provide lift, _AND_ was an A-cup. So I set out to see if I could do it.

Okay, here are the specs:


34 A (This is _my_ kind of 34 A, not the commercial-type) 
fully lined and unpadded (rare in A-cup bras) 
front and center snap closure 
covered and anchored underwire (no wire migration in the laundry, LOL) 
Demi-cup 
Outter material made of stretch satin 
Cup lining made with 100% cotton 
Adjustable bra straps
Tell me what you think. I always like to get constructive feedback so I can improve my handywork. Wow!!!!!!!! You are very talented. I agree, that bra looks like it was store-bought. Keep up the great job!!


----------



## SewAmazing (Jan 18, 2007)

Fabulous!! This project was exceptional, you mastered it! Now shock everybody and tell them how much you actually spent on supplies for your bra... It just makes you wonder about the markup on retail pricing...


----------



## Nox (Jan 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fabulous!! This project was exceptional, you mastered it! Now shock everybody and tell them how much you actually spent on supplies for your bra... It just makes you wonder about the markup on retail pricing... Hehehe, SewAmazing!
I think it would work out to about a $5 bra. I've been so busy lately, but gosh, I've gotta get to making more of these!!!


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow it's lovely!


----------



## stashblaster (Mar 31, 2007)

Why didn't I look at this board sooner? I didn't expect all you crafty people in a makeup forum. I have saved information from Threads for several years now on how to make your own bras but I've been hesitant to try it. But you've given me the courage. Your workmanship is incredible. I would love to know what type of sewing machine you have and what supplier you use for materials.

Last week I spent 4 days at quilt camp. In the early morning, when most of the campers were still sleeping, I would wander and look at all the machines and storage devices the campers brought. I love looking at other peoples sewing stash. I got motivated to quilt more, now your pictures are motivating me to do more apparel work.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 31, 2007)

It looks great, wish I could make my own bras too, solely to pick my own colors and save money


----------



## Nox (Mar 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *stashblaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why didn't I look at this board sooner? I didn't expect all you crafty people in a makeup forum. I have saved information from Threads for several years now on how to make your own bras but I've been hesitant to try it. But you've given me the courage. Your workmanship is incredible. I would love to know what type of sewing machine you have and what supplier you use for materials.
Last week I spent 4 days at quilt camp. In the early morning, when most of the campers were still sleeping, I would wander and look at all the machines and storage devices the campers brought. I love looking at other peoples sewing stash. I got motivated to quilt more, now your pictures are motivating me to do more apparel work.

For this bra, I used a very simple sewing machine with just the basic functions. It was the Brother LS-2125. I've since upgraded to a more complex machine, but I really do have a soft spot for the simpler ones. It's all in the person who uses it I think.
I'll leave the web address of my supplier on your profile page.

Originally Posted by *TheOpenRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks great, wish I could make my own bras too, solely to pick my own colors and save money



Yes! That's pretty much the idea that makes it kinda fun to make my own bras.


----------



## earthtonez (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow you are talented! You did an awesome job.


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 31, 2007)

it look awsome

great job


----------



## stashblaster (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Nox!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow! Great job!


----------



## Tina Marie (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow! Great job, and I love the color! Can't believe you made that



Bravo!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 4, 2007)

that bra is gorgeous. You did a fabulous job


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Apr 4, 2007)

WOW you are really good. It looks like the ones you buy from the store.You go girl.


----------



## Tesia (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh wow! Thats awesome! You are so talented!


----------



## Nox (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for stopping by to look everybody! Isn't it nice to treat yourself to a well fitting bra? I know I love how good a well-crafted article of clothing feels, I think every lady should have the opportunity to experience that!


----------



## andom (Apr 24, 2007)

Great job, you are very talented!

I am a (commercial â€“ type) 34 C, but I have always

problem finds any bras that fit quit right (the left cup

bra is always too small).


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 24, 2007)

That's awesome, you did a great job!


----------



## Sparko (Apr 27, 2007)

wow, VERY nice! looks 100% professional, you could've told me you'd just bought that and sure enough my response would be "wow, nice find, very cute bra!"

you're very talented, keep up the work!!


----------



## xomeesh428ox (Aug 2, 2007)

omgg thats is soo cool


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 2, 2007)

Holy freakin crap! That is TOO COOL!


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow!! I love it.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Aug 25, 2007)

That's a cute bra!


----------



## kelolo (Dec 17, 2007)

You go girl!


----------



## Nox (Dec 17, 2007)

^ Thank you ladies!


----------



## bulbul (May 8, 2008)

great


----------



## purpleRain (May 22, 2008)

Seems like a hard job to make a nice bra and you have done it. Very talented!


----------

